# Best Choice Ludington or Manistee?



## Alan Michaels (Mar 21, 2014)

For a 14 ft. rear tiller during upcoming salmon season.

Its a shallow transom with a 6 hp evinrude. Never had it up that way.

It has 2 smaller Big Jon electric riggers, 2 boards, dippsie's, 2 lead core, and tons of tackle.

Wouldn't be comfortable going outside of port.

What would you think would be the best chance of success, Ludington or Manistee?

Have never jigged for salmon but I am willing to try and learn anything that works.


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

Ludington has a much easier inland body of water to fish if your using down riggers.


----------



## dragingmeat (Jul 24, 2013)

I ran mine at ludd. Pm lake .


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Alan Michaels said:


> For a 14 ft. rear tiller during upcoming salmon season.
> 
> Its a shallow transom with a 6 hp evinrude. Never had it up that way.
> 
> ...


Upcoming salmon season??? I thought it started in April?


----------



## Alan Michaels (Mar 21, 2014)

Is there salmon in that lake right now?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

SalmonBum said:


> Upcoming salmon season??? I thought it started in April?


Its walleye season. ...no its salmon season. ..no its walleye season. ...think Donald Duck and bugs bunny. .


----------



## Alan Michaels (Mar 21, 2014)

Well, Thanks for the help, I guess.


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

What they're trying to say is they've been catching salmon on the big lake since april. Slamon fishing inside the harbors has not started yet.

Sent from my SM-G730V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Alan Michaels said:


> For a 14 ft. rear tiller during upcoming salmon season.
> 
> It&#8217;s a shallow transom with a 6 hp evinrude. Never had it up that way.
> 
> ...


Yep, Ludington, pm lake and the harbor, and the channel in between. Some jig for them in the deep water near the badger(car ferry), that's my plan this year.


----------



## Alan Michaels (Mar 21, 2014)

Ralph Smith said:


> Yep, Ludington, pm lake and the harbor, and the channel in between. Some jig for them in the deep water near the badger(car ferry), that's my plan this year.


Thanks, maybe I'll see you up there this year.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Alan Michaels said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll see you up there this year.


Will be in Muskegon weekend of 8/23 for outing. Not sure on Ludville yet.

Sent from my C6522N using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

I will be up there the last two weekends in august. Be happy to give a few pointers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

Do guys troll for salmon in the lakes too? I also have a 14ft tiller and want to hit the salmon in the fall. I like trolling for them though but id try the jigging thing.

Sent from my SM-G730V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

I troll PM lake but many of my friends jig and troll. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

someone11 said:


> Do guys troll for salmon in the lakes too? I also have a 14ft tiller and want to hit the salmon in the fall. I like trolling for them though but id try the jigging thing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G730V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yea. I trolled pm last year for first time. I always troll Muskegon lake and manistee up to the river near insta launch. Just gotta check lines often for weeds. I troll harbors and lakes when Michigan is too nasty. Spoons paddles or cranks.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Original poster your tiller would be fine up at manistee too. Guys are all over trolling or jigging the lake. ******* kayaks and Amish on pontoons. If you got a boat you can fish either port. Plus as I mentioned above Muskegon lake is a great inland lake to troll near big lk channel or river mouth. Small boat friendly


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## dragingmeat (Jul 24, 2013)

Hit me up if ya want to go out have a open seat most days .


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

sswhitelightning said:


> Yea. I trolled pm last year for first time. I always troll Muskegon lake and manistee up to the river near insta launch. Just gotta check lines often for weeds. I troll harbors and lakes when Michigan is too nasty. Spoons paddles or cranks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


How do you troll the river near Insta Launch? Or do you mean you troll near where the big Manistee river dumps into Manistee lake?


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

bjacobs said:


> How do you troll the river near Insta Launch? Or do you mean you troll near where the big Manistee river dumps into Manistee lake?


Yea just up to mouth. I don't have a river boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## bjacobs (Feb 8, 2007)

sswhitelightning said:


> Yea just up to mouth. I don't have a river boat.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Gotcha. That's what I figured but I wasn't sure if I was missing out on something. We've trolled the little lake before on rough days and caught a few, though sometimes it can be a pain avoiding all of the anchored boats jigging.


----------

